# [Fri 12th Oct 2012] Breakaway - Ska & Soul Stompers, 60s floorshakers &... (Market House, Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 8, 2012)

Time Tunnel presents Breakaway, offering the very best in Ska, Soul Stompers, & 60s Floorshakers alongside more great vintage dance classics guaranteed to give you a smashing time.

This is the second of a three month residency Upstairs at Market House starting 9pm on Friday 12th October with our regular DJs, Boy About Town, Liam_Ska and Sean.

The Evening promises to be a fantastic no-nonsense dance night bringing all the atmosphere, energy and excitement of an original Time Tunnel event to a new and vibrant location at the heart of Brixton.

Breakaway will also be taking place at Market House on Friday 9th November.

Entry is £4 on the door.

For Further details:
info@market-house.co.uk and www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a few guest list spaces available for this, so if you can make it and want in for free, PM me.....


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have a few guest list spaces available for this, so if you can make it and want in for free, PM me.....


I'm trying to but I can't Pm you, restrictions on yr account etc. yes PLEASE can I have a guest list freebie , nice mr Nanker?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, I can add you. Are you bringing anyone with you......what should I put you down as.....I also need you to show up, because if not, I can offer out to others.....so if you're defo gonna come you're in...


----------

